# I got a new bow!



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey guys, I got a new Athens Accomplice 34  
It came yesterday, but I am in Florida so I havnt seen it yet. I will be home tommorrow morning at like 11, so I will get it all setup and post pics tomorrow night


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

congrats country! looking forward to the pics.:thumbs_up


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Here it is.. almost completely set up. My first group at 20 had 3 arrows touching and the other 1/4 inch away,, its definately a shooter :teeth:
I am going to change some stuff including:
Add a orange and black sling i ordered from BoCoMo
AEP v-bar
Change sights to a different CBE with a scope

And other than that its good to go


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

One of my friends/JOAD coaches is on the Athens staff. I will be getting the new target bow on Tuesday, and he can barely hold in the anticipation.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> One of my friends/JOAD coaches is on the Athens staff. I will be getting the new target bow on Tuesday, and he can barely hold in the anticipation.


Do you mean the Exceed 300? That thing looks sweet.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

yea my dad got an accomplice 34, too. he says its really smooth. It is very fast and quiet, too.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> yea my dad got an accomplice 34, too. he says its really smooth. It is very fast and quiet, too.


Your dads a smart guy :wink:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

you were in florida and didn't stop buy my home, shame on you! congrats on the new bow.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

:jaw: that is a nicin for sure


----------

